# question about disk quotas and jails



## wonslung (Dec 8, 2009)

I was wondering if it would work to create some uid's in the base system, like 5001 5002 5003 5004

then use those same uid's in a jail and use disk quotas on the filesystem?



for instance, i have /usr on it's own partiton

if all my jails are installed to /usr/jails and i have disk quotas on will the jail users with the same uids honor the quotas set in the base system?


----------

